
Falltergeist: Opensource crossplatform Fallout 2 game engine - cyberfart
https://github.com/falltergeist/falltergeist
======
Strom
I think the most impressive 3rd party engine implementation is FOnline. It has
been under development for over a decade and has been used by plenty of actual
games for almost as long. FOnline combines Fallout 1 & 2, with some additional
stuff from Fallout: Tactics. It doesn't aim to be an exact copy, instead it's
an evolution of the original games. It combines them all together into a
single game and provides MMO level multiplayer. Lots of fun to be on the same
map with thousands of players, scavenge for loot and participate in PvP.
[http://imgur.com/a/t6qCm](http://imgur.com/a/t6qCm)

Currently the most active game built on top of the engine is FOnline:
Reloaded. [http://www.fonline-reloaded.net/](http://www.fonline-reloaded.net/)

As I write this it has 100 people online. Not as active as the FOnline
community was 8 years ago, but it's not abandoned yet.

There are also a bunch of other FOnline games, a selection of them and their
status can be seen at [https://fonline-status.ru/en/](https://fonline-
status.ru/en/)

For development resources there's [http://fodev.net/](http://fodev.net/) &
[https://xp-dev.com/sc/76003/HEAD/](https://xp-dev.com/sc/76003/HEAD/)

------
cl42
I love Fallout 2 and would love to see where this goes... However, the main
site doesn't work
([http://www.falltergeist.com](http://www.falltergeist.com)).

Also, commits that say "F*ck this shit" don't build confidence in a project.
:)

~~~
StavrosK
What sort of confidence are you expecting in a Fallout 2 engine? Are you
looking to deploy it to production or something? :P

~~~
cl42
haha, good point.

------
badosu
Fallout 2 was the source of many joys and frustrations, I even did some work
on the pt-BR translation.

It was very upsetting that Van Buren [0] was not actually the expected Fallout
3, I very much prefer the pure isometric turn-based system instead of the
hybrid that was subsequently developed by Bethesda.

Hope this project reaches a high-quality stable release so that the community
is able to create great storylines and mods based on it.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Buren_(video_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Buren_\(video_game\))

~~~
wst_
On the other hand, while I love F1&2 I would not like to see such visuals
anymore. It drove me crazy not to be able to easily explore some places
because of fixed perspective - and I am an explorer. They were great for their
times, now FNV is what I consider the best of series. Haven't tried F4 but
judging from reviews it won't dethrone FNV.

------
gravypod
I'm a little younger then most who are on this thread. I grew/am growing up
playing Fallout 3/NV. Projects like this give me hope that I will one day see
similar things happen with my favorite games.

What I'd give for an open source Fallout 3/NV with some kind of coop
feature....

~~~
badosu
You should give Fallout 1 and 2 (preferably 2) a try, specially if you enjoyed
NV, which involved many of the original producers. The carefully crafted
dialogue and storyline is what sets it apart.

If you require a 'modern' game I'd highly recommend Wasteland 2 [0], it's
somewhat of a sequel from the 1988's Wasteland which was the inspiration for
Fallout, it also involved some key producers from the original Fallout series.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasteland_2](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasteland_2)

